# Giga Texas Schuler presses going in



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

First (Schuler?) sheet press being installed at Giga Texas. Photos by dafurr888 on IG


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Pretty impressive equipment, including the lifting system for assembly. I hope they release some video of this in operation when its up and running. Same for the casting equipment.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Great pics. Keep em coming if it won't get you into trouble.

There are several videos of casting equip running in GT already. Making front cast for Y. Allegedly shipping to Freemont.


----------

